# What Is Going To Change?



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

This question goes out to Willy, Ken, Ryan, seabass or anybody else for that matter. I am honestly wondering what most people think is going to "change" about our Country the next four/eight years. I see photos and videos of people out dancing in the streets because Obama won the election. I've never really seen anything like that before over a political figure in America. I am just wondering what those people are hoping "changes" in our Country. I understand that a lot of people want the war to end. But what else? What is this huge "change" that is coming?
Sadly I think a lot of them are thinking along the lines of this lady:






Now I am not saying that the guys on here that we have been bantering back and forth with for the last few months think like that, I am sure you don't.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

If you replace "work" with "struggle" I think you get a little closer to what she really meant, and it sounds a lot less scary.

My list of what will change:

As a country we'll actually engage in diplomacy. The tax rate for the top tier will go back to the rate it was under Clinton (THE HORROR!). They may be able to lower taxes for everybody else, depending on the budget. They'll make an attempt at a healthcare overhaul. The liberal, urban house members and Biden will try to push a new AWB, which will hopefully get killed by senators of both parties from rural states. There will be more oversight on the mortgage industry.

In addition: There will be fire and brimstone coming down from the sky! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together - MASS HYSTERIA! Also, Nancy Pelosi will assume one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldronaii, the Pelosi came as a large and moving Torb! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the Meketrex supplicants, they chose a new form for her - that of a giant Sloar! Many Shubs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of a Sloar that day, I can tell you! :wink:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

That is hilarious. Gonna have to break Ghostbusters out this evening.

:beer:


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

omegax
i believe in diplomacy too but outside of that do you REALLY think the coutnry will change. maybe we can move past the race issue. the media has crowned their prince. never has the media been so biased and misinforming. remember, for democrats to win, they needed the US to fail and the media and dems made most believe that we have. p.s. i love ghostbusters. good quote


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the war will be done much earlier under Obama's administration... that was a huge selling point for me personally.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

omegax said:


> There will be more oversight on the mortgage industry.


Wow.... Did you know it was the democrats that were fighting people like McCain from coming in and regulating our mortgage system to prevent exactly what is going on with Fannie and Freddie? Did you know Obamas financial advisor is Franklin Raines, former CEO of Fannie Mae that not so long ago fought sny regulation of the mortgage industry because "housing is a ZERO risk investment,"

Did you also know that it was Jimmy Carter and Bill Clinton (Democrats) that pushed through the initial laws and subsequnt reduction in regulations that allowed these mortgage giants to offer loans to risky borrowers, and then sell them to investors with a sugary coating to hide the fact they knew they were selling bad loans?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Gun Owner said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > There will be more oversight on the mortgage industry.
> ...


Everyone forgot all this, too busy blaming President Bush for all of America's problems, most of which he inherited from Clinton.

It's Bush's fault! It's Bush's fault! It's Bush's fault! :roll:

huntin1


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think Obama will be able to do any wrong his first term. Anything that goes wrong whatsoever will be blamed on Bush.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

jgat hit it on the head. Obama gets a free pass for the first 4 years.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

omegax said:


> If you replace "work" with "struggle" I think you get a little closer to what she really meant, and it sounds a lot less scary.
> 
> :


You think? Or do you mean she ment, she will not have to work as hard because the goverment will take money from somebody else and give it to her? Hey if they take enought and give it to her, she will not have to STRUGGLE at all!

Yeah thats allot less scary uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

willythekid said:


> I think the war will be done much earlier under Obama's administration... that was a huge selling point for me personally.


When we have to go back I hope your first in line to enlist. You wouldn't want other young men to die for your mistakes would you? I will guarantee you that if we leave to early and Iran is the leading influence in the mid-east Israel will be attacked. We have sworn to Israel that she is an ally and we will always stand by her, but of course we have told Iraq the same thing. Don't you have a problem with talking people into risking their lives, then turning your back on them? 
So if Israel isn't a good enough reason to go back will another attack with 50,000 dead in America be enough reason? If it is in the other end of the country will you care? I would guess you do, but abandoning Iraq appears so callous I don't know where you draw the line. I see it as a huge betrayal to people who have trusted us. I guess my doctrine is stay out or stay the course, but don't start a fight then abandon your friends. For those who are concerned about our image nothing will destroy it faster than getting the reputation of betrayal.
Does't anyone else see a problem of becoming a nation who's word is worthless.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> There will be fire and brimstone coming down from the sky! Rivers and seas boiling! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together - MASS HYSTERIA! Also, Nancy Pelosi will assume one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldronaii, the Pelosi came as a large and moving Torb! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the Meketrex supplicants, they chose a new form for her - that of a giant Sloar!


...and he's just talking about the inauguration ball!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I think the change that people want, is the free health care and free money from redistribution of wealth.

My stepbrother and his girlfriend are barley making ends meat and have no health care. Both are very excited because once Obama takes office they will get health care.

My other stepbrother and his wife too are hardly making ends meat, because A they got to big a loan to buy a house and B their jobs don't pay much. They are looking forward to the redistrubtion of wealth. My stepsister and her husband are excited abouth the free health care and getting out of Iraq.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess my doctrine is stay out or stay the course, but don't start a fight then abandon your friends.

I'm glad your guy didn't win. Staying the course isn't working.... the Iraqi people want us out.... everyday we are making new enemies thanks to the Bush administration's lies about wmds.... you and I will never see eye to eye on this which is fine by me because the America public has spoken. And if by friends you mean Arabs in Iraq.. you already tipped your hand at what you think of arabs with your little quote about Obama being 1/2 white, 12 1/2 black, and 37 1/2 arab. But I bet you got a spin on that as well...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So how do you know that we never found any WMD's? Just because the goverment said haven't found them doesn't mean they didn't. The people don't need to know everything that happens. A person is smart, people are dumb.

I have 3 friends that were over there in 3 different parts all at the very beginning. They all found basically the same things in different area's, and its scary what they found.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> ... the Iraqi people want us out.... everyday we are making new enemies thanks to the Bush administration's lies about wmds....


Willy, where did you get your info? I ask because I hear stories quite to the contrary from guys who were there.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman quoted and wrote:


> willythekid wrote:
> I think the war will be done much earlier under Obama's administration... that was a huge selling point for me personally.
> 
> When we have to go back I hope your first in line to enlist. You wouldn't want other young men to die for your mistakes would you?


Plainsman, I took that to mean that Obama was so much smarter than Patraeus and Bush that he was gonna WIN IT quicker!!!!!!!!

Maybe I gave Willy too much credit :wink:


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

So how do you know that we never found any WMD's? Just because the goverment said haven't found them doesn't mean they didn't. The people don't need to know everything that happens.

Man it blows me away that so many people believe in these right-wing conspiracies....tell me why would the American government lie about about finding wmds? I'm surprised they didn't fabricate some wmds so Bush's administration didn't look like the bafoons they are... I think its funny that people on here think that the liberals are the ones drinking the kool-aid. Oh well, it is kinda interesting who can come up with the most ridiculous conspiracy theories on here....never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the people on this site who want more troops in Iraq should be signing up to enlist..... you can talk the talk but lets see you walk the walk.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm waiting for you to talk the talk, Willy. Where do you get your info posted above?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

willythekid said:


> I think the people on this site who want more troops in Iraq should be signing up to enlist..... you can talk the talk but lets see you walk the walk.


If I could sign up I would, but due to injuries I an ineligible


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good one, hunter. :beer:

Willy, as soon as you've successfully extricated your appendage from the proximity of your mandible...I'm still waiting for an answer......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> the Iraqi people want us out.


Everyone knows that willy, and we all want to be out to. We just don't want to leave to early because our soldiers would have died in vain and we would have spent billions in vain. I hope the Iraq people appreciate what we have done for them enough to help us foot the bill. It would be the right thing for them to do.



> the Bush administration's lies about wmds....


The Bush administration made the same mistake you want to make now. They telegraphed their intent far ahead of time. All the intelligence services of all the nations involved thought there was WMD's. I seriously wonder if they were moved to Syria or somewhere else. Iran perhaps. You think the conservatives have conspiracy theories, but if the Bush administration was half as corrupt as it's existence in your mind they would have buried WMD's themselves. It would have been easy.



> And if by friends you mean Arabs in Iraq.. you already tipped your hand at what you think of arabs with your little quote about Obama being 1/2 white, 12 1/2 black, and 37 1/2 arab. But I bet you got a spin on that as well...


I tipped my hand? How, by stating facts? Read it again, that's the way it really is. You bet I tipped my hand. I gave myself away as preferring reality above anything else. It's easy to see willy that to win an argument you need to paint me as the enemy. All the while telling us how we all need to get along. Telling us how Obama can bring us together. How can he when his follower will not follow his lead, nor can they admit the truth. Example: did the surge work? If it did soon we can come home. So coming home is not the argument. I fear the argument is simply that your liberal and I am not. To bad.

Oh, and your comment about how I feel about Arabs. You really have no idea. You simply have so little respect of another man's integrity that you will attempt to destroy it for a petty argument. The Iraq people will be our friends. The only Arab's I don't like are the radical Islam. The rest I would guess want the same things we do. A comfortable life, with they and their family living in peace, food on the table, a roof over their head, and happy children.

Heaven forbid I don't see Obama as the first black president. The truth, I see him as a man and nothing else. Color should not change anything pro or con. Personally I would be neither proud nor ashamed of it. You are what you are and color will not change that. It will not add to your integrity nor will it detract from you.

In following the title of this thread willy not much is changing is it? The election is over, and now each of us must decide if the division of America continues. If I can give Obama a chance there must be something you can do to make his dream come true. I thought you liberals were the tolerant ones. :eyeroll:

Sorry to get on your case willy, this is more complex than your are portraying it, and I know your capable of seeing it if you let yourself admit it. Partisan is ok to a point, but it doesn't serve you if it blinds you.


----------



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

obama better not put more laws on guns. :eyeoll: :******: :evil: :bs:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

willythekid said:


> I think the people on this site who want more troops in Iraq should be signing up to enlist..... you can talk the talk but lets see you walk the walk.


Been in almost ten years buddy, been deployed once already.....I say stay the course. Hows that for walking? :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Csquared said:


> > ... the Iraqi people want us out.... everyday we are making new enemies thanks to the Bush administration's lies about wmds....
> 
> 
> Willy, where did you get your info? I ask because I hear stories quite to the contrary from guys who were there.


CNN. They hate US soldiers. :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for your service, Jack !!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:

I suspect you may echo the thoughts of EVERY GI I know who's been there.....many more than once.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I really only know one guy that was over there that is against the war and wants us to pull out. But he was a bit of a Mary to begin with.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

In my opinion the missing wmd's are a weak arguement against Bush. Didn't the UN and the US basically warn them for 2 or 3 years we wanted to and were going to inspect Iraq? Then we go in and let Sadam lead us around and tell us where to look, then when we want full access he kicks us out. In that amount of time I'm pretty sure you could hide or move to another friendly country just about anything. It's kind of like the cops telling a drug dealer they want to search his house and please let us in, because if you don't were coming back in 2 weeks with a warrant. Do you think they would find anything when they came back? If they did he would be an idiot, and I don't think sadam was an idiot, a murderer,sadistic nut with a god complex, yes.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Daren99 said:


> In my opinion the missing wmd's are a weak arguement against Bush. Didn't the UN and the US basically warn them for 2 or 3 years we wanted to and were going to inspect Iraq? Then we go in and let Sadam lead us around and tell us where to look, then when we want full access he kicks us out. In that amount of time I'm pretty sure you could hide or move to another friendly country just about anything. It's kind of like the cops telling a drug dealer they want to search his house and please let us in, because if you don't were coming back in 2 weeks with a warrant. Do you think they would find anything when they came back? If they did he would be an idiot, and I don't think sadam was an idiot, a murderer,sadistic nut with a god complex, yes.


 :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Well I think the change that people want, is the free health care and free money from redistribution of wealth.
> 
> My stepbrother and his girlfriend are barley making ends meat and have no health care. Both are very excited because once Obama takes office they will get health care.
> 
> My other stepbrother and his wife too are hardly making ends meat, because A they got to big a loan to buy a house and B their jobs don't pay much. They are looking forward to the redistrubtion of wealth. My stepsister and her husband are excited abouth the free health care and getting out of Iraq.


Let's see they bought a house they could not afford. Step brother and girlfriend have no health insurance. I'm sure all these things are Bush's fault. Maybe just maybe they should get jobs that include health care. This is scarey, that our country is now suppose to furnish everyone homes and health insurance. God help us!!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

g/o to put things in perspective for you I think blhunter3 was complaining about the freeloading, not supporting it. I have talked with him and he is a fellow willing to pull his own weight. I would guess he isn't happy with why people like Obama. Not arguing your point, I agree with you. I just wanted you to understand blhunter3's post. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree about buying a house you can't afford the payments for......but come'on do you know how many work places don't offer health care?Do you really think that people w/o health insurance can just move to a better job that does? :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I agree about buying a house you can't afford the payments for......but come'on do you know how many work places don't offer health care?Do you really think that people w/o health insurance can just move to a better job that does? :eyeroll:


Ok, I was concentrating to much on the freeloader part. Health care. Something needs to be done, but socialized health care is worse than where we are at now. What we have to do is find a way to control the gouging and greed without damaging capitalism. That's a tough one and I don't have the answer. However, socialized medicine is proof that doing something can sometimes be worse than doing nothing.

As far as the employers providing health care. Maybe they can afford it maybe they can't. However, I see a lot of people spending a lot more on beer and cigarettes than their health. I think much of the problem is a lack of personal responsibility. If you spend your money on beer, or at the casino, both of which you can do without, then don't expect society to come and rescue your sorry ***.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> As far as the employers providing health care. Maybe they can afford it maybe they can't. However, I see a lot of people spending a lot more on beer and cigarettes than their health. I think much of the problem is a lack of personal responsibility. If you spend your money on beer, or at the casino, both of which you can do without, then don't expect society to come and rescue your sorry a$$.


Ill :beer: and smoke to that one.

Do they really need a satellite dish, flat screen TV, Xbox 360, ipod, new car, and all the other "status symbols" too?

Sure there are some who are living very meager and still cant afford health insurance. But I would venture to say most could afford basic insurance if theyd stop trying to live outside their means.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Do you really think that people w/o health insurance can just move to a better job that does?


Why not? Try and find some decent help these days. Unemployment is less than 5 % places that offer benifits are begging for help. I know Ken you think the world was coming to an end under Bush . Myself personally I don't know how things could get any better, just finished the corn harvest and netted $300+ an acre.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about buying a house you can't afford the payments for......but come'on do you know how many work places don't offer health care?Do you really think that people w/o health insurance can just move to a better job that does? :eyeroll:
> ...


DING DING DING DING

Stepbrother and his girlfriend care more about how much beer and cigs and weed then can get with each pay check. Health care they think should be given to them.

Stepbrother and wife decided to buy a house of their dreams as a first house, not so smart. He is a pastor and she works part time at a nonprofit organization and the other time she volunteers.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

jgat said:


> I don't think Obama will be able to do any wrong his first term. Anything that goes wrong whatsoever will be blamed on Bush.


Oh please, as left as our government has gone they'll be blaming Bush for decades or more. As long as you have people like Pelosi and franks in office they'll always blame the republicans. I was reading something the other day about a few liberals pointing the finger at republicans for the bail-out. Please. But I'm sure the press will print the truth. The dems saw an in here. They saw as long as they keep pointing the finger at the republicans and the media falls in behind they'll keep winning seats. But if and when everything fails (which it will under Democratic Party rule) the media still wins. I'm so sick of all these liberal anchors, reporters, analysts, advisors, etc. Well the liberals got what they wanted. Let's see what happens. I hope I'm wrong about Obama.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> willythekid said:
> 
> 
> > I think the war will be done much earlier under Obama's administration... that was a huge selling point for me personally.
> ...


I see a problem with it and so do you and most folks posting on this website. However 51% of America could give a flying F$#*, Obama is proof of that.


----------

